

Generate Hollywood-grade technical jargon - rohit89
http://shinytoylabs.com/jargon/

======
impendia
This has been done on the scale of entire mathematics and CS papers:

[http://thatsmathematics.com/mathgen/](http://thatsmathematics.com/mathgen/)

[http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/](http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/)

Indeed, the creators of SCIgen have amused themselves by presenting randomly
generated papers at conferences.

------
zombio
I love this, it reminded me of Crime Cops [1]. The best part is that actual
screenwriters might come across this while searching for tech dialog and not
realise it's satire. Then again, it wouldn't be much different from the stuff
Hollywood currently uses.

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF_qQYrCcns](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF_qQYrCcns)

------
timothy89
"I'll create a GUI interface using Visual Basic. To see if I can track an IP
address."

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkDD03yeLnU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkDD03yeLnU)

------
j2kun
Funny, but it's just a mad lib. Saw another one for mathematics jargon:
[http://theproofistrivial.com/](http://theproofistrivial.com/)

Would be more interesting to see if you could do this by feeding a learning
algorithm the terrible one-liners from real movies.

~~~
j2kun
Then again, it would probably just generate "zoom and enhance!" over an over
again.

------
aj700
"The SSL alarm is down, back up the redundant firewall so we can override the
EXE bus!" Nonsense. but the idea of SSL alarms would be good.

------
jamesbritt
Faster than a Wozniak!

